# Katherine Jenkins Tickets



## EB67

Have found you tickets for Katherine Jenkins concert at MEN arena up for charity auction.
If any on eis interested:
http://www.buyoncegivetwice.co.uk/lots/all?q=katherine+jenkins

EB


----------

